# Service oil soon



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just changed my oil last week this morning I start my car and " service oil soon" is blinking in my face lol what's the deal ? Is my goat dying


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It just needs to be reset. Turn on the ignition (do not start) and push your accelerator three times in five seconds.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The owner's manual was a fantastic invention.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha who reads manuals anymore... Damn the military wore off on me we just get in and go


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought the military was where the acronym 'RTFM' came from......


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The owner's manual was a fantastic invention.


"The owners manual is the manufacturers OPINION as to the way it should be built"......Tim Allen


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Haha who reads manuals anymore... Damn the military wore off on me we just get in and go


I was a Nuclear Weapons System Specialist in the US Air Force. If I didnt RTFM many of you wouldn't be here today....LOL


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> I thought the military was where the acronym 'RTFM' came from......


Amen to that HP!!!:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> I thought the military was where the acronym 'RTFM' came from......


That was my expereince.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree neat invention just reset it and you will be fine.
I do my oil change before the "service oil soon" light comes on.
*Cough Mobil 1 synthetic cough*


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The owner's manual was a fantastic invention.


:lol::agree

Hey man don't feel bad, I had the same thing happen in my car a week after I got it. Oil was changed and I didn't know there was a reminder light.


----------

